# Terrorist Sightings ?



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2009)

With some of the activities happening in Western Canada, this may be of interest:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act:    (LINK in Title.)


*FBI says eco-terrorist suspect may be hiding in B.C.*

*
A domestic terror suspect on the FBI's most wanted list may be in British Columbia. 
*

ctvbc.ca 

Thirty-five year old Rebecca Rubin -- an accused "eco terrorist" -- is believed to be part of a group known as "The Family," an alleged group of radical environmentalists accused of making attacks on various targets in the western U.S. between 1996 and 2001. 

Among other crimes, the group was allegedly responsible for the $26-million arson of a Vale, Colo. ski resort in 1998, which still stands as "the largest eco-related arson in history," according to the FBI. 

Last November, a US$50,000 reward was offered for information leading to the individual arrests of four group members. 

FBI investigators are now confident that Rubin, a Vancouver native, is in the area. 

"We know that she's from there, that's where her roots are," special agent Drew Ptasienski told CTV Newsnet in an interview on Friday afternoon. 

"We have received several tips to the Vancouver area with pretty strong links to her physical appearance that lead us to believe she is in the area." 

Rubin has been known by the nicknames "Little Missy" and "Kara." She is described as standing between 5'5" and 5'8" in height, and has brown hair and hazel eyes. 

Rubin and two other fugitives, Josephine Overaker, and Justin Solondz, are all believed to be in Canada. 

The fourth, Joseph Mahmoud Dibee, may be living with family members in Syria. 

The FBI is working directly with the RCMP as well as the U.S. Embassy in Ottawa on the case. The agency is hoping Canadians can identify Rubin by her picture on its website and email in tips to find the fugitive. 

The hope is that if they can find Rubin, they will be able to find the other three. 

"We're hoping that one will lead to the next one, and then lead to all four," said Ptasienski. "We're confident we're going to get all of them." 


[Video on CTV website.  ]


----------

